# Italian vs English BB?



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

I recently got a new frame set that has Italian threading. I talked to my LBS (where I got the frame from) about getting a DA 7800 BB with Italian threading though I had one with English threading at home. They told me that using the English BB would be fine?!?

So, what are the differences aside from 68mm for English and 70mm for Italian? Can you really get away with using an English on Italian? Is the pitch of the threading different?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 007david (Dec 24, 2007)

Both sides are right-hand tighten in italian, and as such the drive side cup wouldn't work. There are also minor size differences but the threading direction is bigger and something I can't believe they said would work.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

Ugh... few things are more annoying than supposed experts telling you the flat out wrong thing. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Go back to your LBS and laugh in the guy's face.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

SM-Rider said:


> Ugh... few things are more annoying than supposed experts telling you the flat out wrong thing. Thanks for the info.


Like david said, an Italian BB thread is Right Hand on both sides.

Don't be too hard on your LBS. To give them the benefit of the doubt: Back in the day there were many a racer who forced an English freewheel on an Italian threaded hub or visa versa. Maybe they were thinking of that.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

there needs to be a retard mechanic board where you can post names of shops and/or mechanics that tell people flat stupid things


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

SM-Rider said:


> I recently got a new frame set that has Italian threading. I talked to my LBS (where I got the frame from) about getting a DA 7800 BB with Italian threading though I had one with English threading at home. They told me that using the English BB would be fine?!?
> 
> *So, what are the differences aside from 68mm for English and 70mm for Italian? Can you really get away with using an English on Italian? Is the pitch of the threading different?*
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


English and Italian BB threads are about as similar as are skilled mechanics and the idiots who make it up as they go along.

On the (very) off chance that your frame might have an English BB after all, take your existing cups and gauge them against the frame's BB shell. Italian is bigger by enough that the cups would almost slide in without threading, not to mention having rH threads on both as opposed to the English R&L threading.

Looks like you'll need a new BB to go along with a new LBS.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

It's a Pinarello Paris, so I'm pretty sure it's Italian. Thanks again gentlemen (and ladies, if you're out there).


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

SM-Rider said:


> It's a Pinarello Paris, so I'm pretty sure it's Italian. .


Not saying yours has it, but some of those Parises came with that proprietary Pinarello M.O.st bottom bracket, which was available in square taper, ISIS and, I believe, Octalink. You could also get an insert for DA 10 / Ultegra 10 cranks, perhaps in both Italian or English.


----------



## jhbeeton (Dec 8, 2004)

*Italian BB*

I've got an Ultegra External BB that was purchased for a commuter that got pirated for other build jobs... It's in my BB drawer at the moment and can be tossed in an envelope ... Definitely not compatible with an english thread.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

want to send me that italian ultegra BB? I'm on the market for a new one...


----------



## jhbeeton (Dec 8, 2004)

*two options*

Saw new one on sale incl shipping ( likely your best bet)

http://www.treefortbikes.com/116_333222337666__BB-6600-Ultegra-BB-Italian.html

Otherwise I have to likely pay shipping for it and for what it's worth you'll be getting a used one.


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

SM-Rider said:


> So, what are the differences aside from 68mm for English and 70mm for Italian? Can you really get away with using an English on Italian? Is the pitch of the threading different?


_*English:*_
Shell width: 68mm
Threading: 1.37 x 24 tpi

*Italian*
Shell width: 70mm
Threading: 36 x 24 tpi


Sheldon Brown had an awesome....and I mean AMAZING bb crib sheet on his website. I'm sure it's still there. I used to have a copy of it taped inside one of my toolboxes for quick reference. Definitely a useful thing to have.

It's always sad to hear about bad mechanics because it gives the real pro guys like myself a bad name.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

Thanks... I should have thought to check Sheldon Brown's site first.


----------

